# UberX Drivers Stop Accepting 5 Passengers & Kids Without Car Seats



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

I'm tired of hearing, well the last driver did it. We're not here to break the law and be ticketed for unsafe loads or children not in car seats.

If you arrive to a party of 5 tell them to cancel and order an uber XL or bigger. If we all drive within the parameters of our platform, the XL and others wouldn't have to drop down to take X pings.

For the love of the children stop transporting them illegally, if you need to know car seat requirements here they are:

*As of January 1, 2012, all children must ride in car seat or booster seat until they are at least 8 years old or at least 4 feet 9 inches tall. In addition, all kids younger than 8 years old, must be secured in the back seat*.

*When a Child May Ride in Front *
Children may ride in the front seat of a vehicle, but only when:


There is no rear seat or the rear seats are either side-facing jump seats or rear-facing seats.
The child passenger restraint system cannot be installed properly in the rear seat.
All rear seats are already occupied by children under the age of 8 years old
A medical reason requires the child to ride in the front seat.
Some vehicles, usually those with no backseats, come with an airbag-off switch for this purpose.

*The above is California law*

For the love of Peter, Paul, and Mary, stop driving like this, the few extra bucks isn't worth the added ticket expense or worse having insurance denied in the event of an accident because you squeezed one more pax into your car or drove a kid 3 blocks without a car seat.

STOP PLACING YOURSELF AT RISK. More than 4 have them cancel and order an XL, kids under 8 and/orm4ft9" have them pull the seats from their car, or order a cab and request car seats.

Come the next partner Palm Springs meeting I'm going to bring this up and hope to meet some XL SUV driver I can call on in these situations.


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

You have to wonder if some of the same drivers who will give in and take 5+ passengers are some of the same ones that when offered a tip, refuse it because Uber told them to do so.


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

I've had 3 parties in TWO days with 5 passengers. ALL had luggage in all cases. The last one I pretty much cussed out, told her this isn't a clown car and to put all those people and shit in your OWN car and drive all the way to the airport!

Sick of these cheap ignorant assholes and their obvious "car shopping" on the app (I have a smaller SUV).

As mentioned in a prior post, when getting my brakes done it was noted I have 2 broken rear struts.

The last 5 passenger "but we're only going a short distance" ride I did I collected a $10 "fuel surcharge" up front. Nevermind the shoe prints on the headrest and door panels. Also whoever sits on anothers lap holds on to the seatback and I had to tell one to quit pulling on my seat before she ****ing breaks it.


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

And quit taking impromptu commands from those (sorry especially insecure females making sure their not being "taken for a ride") creating unsafe situations running their googlemaps and waze in your backseat. 

I ejected one downtown this week.

I headed towards Lake Shore to take this one to Wrigleyville from downtown. She wants the highway (makes no ****ing sense but whatever). I snake around 4 one way streets to head in the opposite direction. Then "Yeah you're right, Lake Shore is better". I dropped her off at Lake Street and advised she'll have to call another driver as this trip is cancelled. She's like "Wha', what did I say?". I told her she's not causing me a $5,000 crash in her effort to save 38 cents and 90 seconds and if you have a preferred route do your "research" beforehand and let the driver know before the car moves.

WEAR YOUR BLUETOOTH LIKE A CAB DRIVER, GREET THEM WITH A HEAVY ACCENT, CONFIRM THEIR DESTINATION AND - IGNORE - THEM THE REST OF THE WAY.


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

[QUOTE="this isn't a clown car and to put all those people and shit in your OWN car and drive all the way to the airport!
[/QUOTE]

[QUOTE="I told her she's not causing me a $5,000 crash in her effort to save 38 cents and 90 seconds and if you have a preferred route do your "research" beforehand and let the driver know before the car moves.[/QUOTE]

LMAO, yes I've had cheapies who complained -even freaked out- about the route I took even after I asked them if it would be okay. (it ended up being cheaper by $10, but of course that's no reason to tip) 95% of those trying to stuff an extra passenger in are not skinny. They are overweight to downright obese and it's hilarious that they have a look of shock on their face when you say no.

It says "up to 4 passengers" right on the screen when you order Uber X. Make them cancel and get your fee. It's a much better idea then taking some of them and getting 1 starred.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

5 people? NO. Cancel "customer request"

little kids? NO. Cancel "customer request"

Driving dad alone or 2 of the 5 pax will only get you a shitty rating. Never do it. Drive off, cancel, email Uber "serious problem with pax" if you like to cover your ass.


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

LAuberX said:


> 5 people? NO. Cancel "customer request"
> 
> little kids? NO. Cancel "customer request"
> 
> Driving dad alone or 2 of the 5 pax will only get you a shitty rating. Never do it. Drive off, cancel, email Uber "serious problem with pax" if you like to cover your ass.


And drive off educating them to make sure they don't do it again!


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

Tim In Cleveland said:


> [QUOTE="this isn't a clown car and to put all those people and shit in your OWN car and drive all the way to the airport!


[QUOTE="I told her she's not causing me a $5,000 crash in her effort to save 38 cents and 90 seconds and if you have a preferred route do your "research" beforehand and let the driver know before the car moves.[/QUOTE]

LMAO, yes I've had cheapies who complained -even freaked out- about the route I took even after I asked them if it would be okay. (it ended up being cheaper by $10, but of course that's no reason to tip) 95% of those trying to stuff an extra passenger in are not skinny. They are overweight to downright obese and it's hilarious that they have a look of shock on their face when you say no.
It says "up to 4 passengers" right on the screen when you order Uber X. Make them cancel and get your fee. It's a much better idea then taking some of them and getting 1 starred.[/QUOTE]

..........................
Yes, these are FULL size adults! 3 can sit cramped an uncomfortable in my backseat, not 4. And they don't always just approach the car and just act like their going to pile in. The party yesterday stood on the curb while the hag with the phone approached my window. They're standing on the curb with this shitty grin on their face like "let's see if this one will do it".


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

All I heard last night from the families was the last driver did it. I've never had a problem before. It's no big deal the kids will be safe. 

My response was the same, it's against the law and I'm not breaking it nor getting a ticket for you.


----------



## huweih (May 1, 2015)

I have had six passengers get into uberx car. It is hard to say no.


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

huweih At 75? Excuse me but you Sir should have learned long, long ago how to politely say NO!


----------



## zombieguy (May 22, 2015)

I read in another thread that if you drive an XL car but they called for Uber X, to justnot say anything, do the trip and before you end the trip, go to help, and click problem wiith the fare, put in the correct number of passengers and Uber will adjust it.


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

huweih said:


> I have had six passengers get into uberx car. It is hard to say no.


WTF it's your car and unless Atlanta is different than most every other state you're only allowed to have the number of passengers you have seatbelts for.


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

zombieguy said:


> I read in another thread that if you drive an XL car but they called for Uber X, to justnot say anything, do the trip and before you end the trip, go to help, and click problem wiith the fare, put in the correct number of passengers and Uber will adjust it.


I have heard that from XL drivers as well.


----------



## Lyft4uDC (Jul 28, 2014)

Beur said:


> All I heard last night from the families was the last driver did it. I've never had a problem before. It's no big deal the kids will be safe.
> 
> My response was the same, it's against the law and I'm not breaking it nor getting a ticket for you.


I tell them "he aint me and this is MY car, so my rules. his cars his rules even if hes ok with breaking the law. he wont be driving much longer anyways"


----------



## Elizabeth Secor (Apr 22, 2015)

I had over 10 pax requests with 5+ people trying to squeeze into my Lexus IS 250. I told all of them I can only fit 4. Ratings plummeted because I didn't tell Uber about it right away. I finally did tell Uber right after I ended a trip when I drove 3 out of 5 last night. Not sure if their rating counted, since my dashboard said I had 3 rides and 0.0 ratings over the last day. Next time I'm cancellling their trip! These people who think their entitled to be exempt from the law killed my ratings and their ratings shouldn't count even if you accept part of their party and report it to Uber since the pax wanted you to break the law. Even when you do take the partial party there's a pissy air in the car because they put you in a compromising situation and they didn't get their drunk way. Forget that!


----------



## MrsUberJax (Sep 2, 2014)

Ok, so if you are classified as an XL vehicle, and you pull up to an X fare and they have 5 passengers - yes, you can take the 5 people in your XL vehicle - just email Uber and let them know that the X fare is wrong and that it was an XL call. Uber will adjust your rate. We did have problems with folks trying to shop for larger X vehicles - it was a ***** for cars that accepted both X & XL fares. However, once folks realized that they were going to get charged for the XL fare anyway, they just started ordering XL. The best solution for that is to work XL only.


----------



## UberKevPA (May 14, 2016)

What is the best way to handle the mom with kids and no car seats? I cancelled one like that and got paid immediately. Second identical situation took several emails to Uber before I got that one paid. Do I need to drag it out to 5 mins and then have pax cancel in order to get the no-hassle cancellation paid?


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

Did you explain to Uber why you cancelled? I keep an inexpensive booster seat in my trunk. It fits in the cargo net to the side so luggage will still fit. I have compassion on parents. It's a freaking pain in the ass to try and lug 1-2 car seats anywhere. Remember, in most states THEY will get the ticket, NOT YOU.


----------



## UberKevPA (May 14, 2016)

I did, in four very lengthy and detailed emails. They gave me the "we know it can be frustrating sometimes when passengers cancel but..." I pressed the issue and told them their reply was unacceptable and asked the case be referred to the next level of supervisor. It went through three different people before I got paid. I'm a parent of two in booster seats so I know the drill and my kids are never not in them. Sometimes I have the boosters in my trunk but they don't cut it for 2-3 year olds and under. The ticket is the least concern, kids dying in a wreck in my car and me being sued for a $4 fare is the real concern. Lastly I was pissed that this woman had no concern for obeying the law and not wasting the driver's time.


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

Require all passengers to wear seatbelts.

If they refuse cancel the trip explain your case to Uber app


----------



## Ben Doerr (Jan 18, 2016)

Beur said:


> All I heard last night from the families was the last driver did it. I've never had a problem before. It's no big deal the kids will be safe.
> 
> My response was the same, it's against the law and I'm not breaking it nor getting a ticket for you.


I reply that some drivers are so desperate for 5 dollers they will put your precious children's life at stake .They have nothing to loose by doing so. They value there own lives a lot less than you value your children's lives and you should never accept a ride by someone willing to that.
It is a delayed sting.if at all


----------



## UberKevPA (May 14, 2016)

I had another one yesterday but was ready with my kids' booster seats. I picked up mom (at the Parole and Probation office) with a three year old. Mom marveled at my $12 dollar Walmart booster seat like it was alien technology. A trip through the drive-through (I was offered nothing) and no tip. Thankfully a short ride at a slow time.


----------



## NomorePOOL (Mar 6, 2018)

zombieguy said:


> I read in another thread that if you drive an XL car but they called for Uber X, to justnot say anything, do the trip and before you end the trip, go to help, and click problem wiith the fare, put in the correct number of passengers and Uber will adjust it.


Unless pax denies and says It was only 4. Uber tends to go with pax. I drive xl and I have them cance if it's more than 4 people. I get cancel fee and xl ride 90% of time.


----------



## Cary Grant (Jul 14, 2015)

When I get 5+ pax, or (obvious) unaccompanied minors, or children with no car seat, or open containers of booze, I tell them I cannot accommodate them and they should cancel the trip. If they don't or won't cancel, I wait a few, then cancel, hit "rider isn't here" (because they aren't in my car), and collect the cancel fee. I write up every single one, and I always get paid.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Cary Grant said:


> When I get 5+ pax, or (obvious) unaccompanied minors, or children with no car seat, or open containers of booze, I tell them I cannot accommodate them and they should cancel the trip. If they don't or won't cancel, I wait a few, then cancel, hit "rider isn't here" (because they aren't in my car), and collect the cancel fee. I write up every single one, and I always get paid.


That won't work when an Uber pax calls you out on the car seat.


----------



## Bro Olomide (Sep 1, 2017)

Demon said:


> That won't work when an Uber pax calls you out on the car seat.


Here goes this idiot once more...
Uber X does not include a car seat.
There is an option for ordering Uber Car seat ( at a higher price, of course ) in the rider app.
Use that to request an Uber with a car seat.


----------



## jazzapt (May 16, 2016)

I think around here the pax are getting the hint. The last 4 times I got parents with kids, they brought car seats. The last time the mother called first to ask if she should. That shouldn't even be a phone call she had to make, she should just bring it. But that is a minor complaint. She may have been checking to see if I already had one and at least she was cognizant of the fact that she should bring a seat.


----------



## Old BUF Guy (Feb 28, 2018)

zombieguy said:


> I read in another thread that if you drive an XL car but they called for Uber X, to justnot say anything, do the trip and before you end the trip, go to help, and click problem wiith the fare, put in the correct number of passengers and Uber will adjust it.


I drive a Honda Odyssey minivan, and I've had a couple of millennials load in 6 when they only reserved an Uber X, not an XL. I have a dashcam for proof if need be. I waited until after the ride completed, and then complained. Uber adjusted my fare very shortly after I complained.


----------



## GreatGooglyMoogly (Mar 2, 2018)

huweih said:


> I have had six passengers get into uberx car. It is hard to say no.


I had five try to get into my clearly only gonna fit four of them car. I got out and held up keys and asked which one of them wanted to sit in the driver's seat.

A few seconds of stunned looks and I told them to GTFO of my car.


----------



## henrygates (Mar 29, 2018)

Beur said:


> For the love of the children stop transporting them illegally.
> More than 4 have them cancel and order an XL, kids under 8 and/orm4ft9" have them pull the seats from their car, or order a cab and request car seats.


Done. I'm glad I could help.


----------



## Bro Olomide (Sep 1, 2017)

Bro Olomide said:


> Here goes this idiot once more...
> Uber X does not include a car seat.
> There is an option for ordering Uber Car seat ( at a higher price, of course ) in the rider app.
> Use that to request an Uber with a car seat.


This should shut devil up once and for all regarding his deliberate misunderstanding in regards to car seat expectations.. Simply put, rider provides their own, or select car seat option when ordering your ride.. 
https://help.uber.com/h/3abcbae1-13...9kWgZBjAGRDhY=&_csid=auLe8MqL6S6CL-WqdbHuEA#_


----------



## Bus Bozo (May 25, 2018)

Car seat laws a given, what never ceases to amaze me are the parents who see nothing wrong with putting their child at increased risk. They probably let the kid play unsupervised on the street too.


----------



## Ubering around (Oct 15, 2017)

Oh My said:


> And drive off educating them to make sure they don't do it again!


Sometimes it's not good Idea if they are drunk . Just drive away if they are over 4 especially in the night and report on spot for Uber to cover your self up


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Ubering around said:


> Sometimes it's not good Idea if they are drunk . Just drive away if they are over 4 especially in the night and report on spot for Uber to cover your self up


In NJ kids have to be rear-facing until 2 years of age. No exceptions. Not even if they're not for their age and end up chewing on their knees.


----------



## UberRaleigh88 (Apr 11, 2018)

Had 5 people try to squeeze into my sedan, I told I can only take 4 and they seemed fine with it. Ride seemed normal.

Next day, when I got ready to do Uber, found gum under my seat when I was cleaning my floormats. Pissed off, went back into my dashcam (I record all my rides) watched about 40 min of dashcam clips and traced it back to them for me not taking an extra passenger. I guess that was revenge for not taking the extra pax. I reported the trip to uber alongside with screenshots. They got charged $45 of cleaning fees. Haven't heard back since.

I gave the guys at the car wash I go too and gave them a fat tip to clean the gum out.


----------



## NoLuberFromUber (Jun 11, 2018)

UberKevPA said:


> What is the best way to handle the mom with kids and no car seats? I cancelled one like that and got paid immediately. Second identical situation took several emails to Uber before I got that one paid. Do I need to drag it out to 5 mins and then have pax cancel in order to get the no-hassle cancellation paid?


I say no, let the timer go to 0 and no show, then contact support to let them know what happened. Get the no show fee everytime, that way you do not waste more than 6 minutes of your life.


----------



## zombieguy (May 22, 2015)

NomorePOOL said:


> Unless pax denies and says It was only 4. Uber tends to go with pax. I drive xl and I have them cance if it's more than 4 people. I get cancel fee and xl ride 90% of time.


This thread is from 3 years ago but I will respond. What proof do you have that Uber goes with the passenger 90% of the time? Why would anyone waste time, fill the form, lie to Uber and risk deactivation all for an extra few bucks if it didn't actually happen. Every single time it happened to me I never once had Uber deny the request.


----------



## Pookie (Jun 22, 2018)

I had two adults that barely spike English wanting a ride with a newborn and toddler without carseats. They thought that I had them already. I told them they can request a car with them, but I don’t know if drivers carry a booster and car seat. I asked them if they wanted to bring their own and they didn’t. They didn’t have one. How crazy is it that you would put the kids in a car without a carseat in a heavy traffic area?!?!? I cancelled the trip and left.


----------



## UberRaleigh88 (Apr 11, 2018)

I had a passenger that finally, for the first time ever, had a child safety seat for her 6 year old. The parents were happy and got a nice $10 tip after.


----------

